# How to stop a PB pig from nipping!? Advice!



## EmAbTo48 (Feb 3, 2012)

So Wilbur is 4 months old, he has his big snipping next week since we have found a female PB that's also 4 months old and plan on getting her next week to give him a buddy without giving us piglets haha!  Who knew neutering a pig would be so darn expensive 250-300 was the lowest I could find near us!!!

Anyways, I know male Pot Belly's are hormonal aggressive and he is over 3 months now. So is the constant grunting like noise while  nipping my back legs a hormonal thing? Or has he picked up on  a bad behavior? He also is nipping at the chickens butts! This is our first PB, our yorkshire boar never did or to this day does any nipping towards us.

Wilbur lives outside, he has a large inside pen in our barn with a heat lamp/hay. He goes on 3 walks with me since he refuses to go to the outside pen because the snow is to deep for him! (can't wait for spring) So instead he follows me up and down the driveway about 1/4 mile  to and from the barn to house. We do this 2-3 times  back and forth 3 times a day unless for some reason no ones home then he will do it 2 times for sure with me(if  he doesn't want to walk anymore he stands by the barn doors and just squeals at me LOL and won't budge).

I have noticed the walking will calm down the nipping for sure because its wearing him out and giving him some exercise. But if this is a behavior how can I stop him? I firmly say NO  to him and kind of push him away, but that doesn't stop him at all. Could he be just lonely? The nipping I am wondering if it is him saying play with me or pet me? I just don't want him biting someone that comes over or this becoming more aggressive then just a hey look at me thing.



Any help on this would be wonderful. And I hope the introductions to our new female lily PB will go well next week!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

The nipping is most likely an attention thing. PBP's are social animals and do best with other pigs. He probably gets lonely all by himself out in his pen. 

As long as he's not biting or butting at you, then it's an attention thing. The grunting is an attention thing as well. If it's just a nibble on the pant leg or something like that then it's not hormonal.

were he being hormonal aggressive toward you, then he would be a bit more hurtful than just the nipping. 

Don't push him or use any force on his face. This is what pigs do to each other for attention. A simple squirt to the face with a water pistol or spray bottle usually does the trick for me when correcting bad behaviors. He will soon learn that this is a bad behavior and learn the word no.


----------

